# Cobb Access port



## davidd (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry, another stupid question.

Where is the best place to get one so I can upgrade the gearbox s/w?

Is there a forum/club supplier of choice?

Is there a club discount anywhere?

What about a group buy?

If I buy an 005, can I upgrade it?

Sorry again for all the questions, if any of you ever need to know about online media or TVR cerberas I'll be more than happy to help..

Cheers

D


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Give Ben @ GTC a call and he will sort you out....nis005 version is upgradable later but better of getting nis006 to start with for revised gb sorftware and launch control etc.

http://www.gtc-r.com/


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Nis006 is the one to have.

Robbie


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> Nis006 is the one to have.
> 
> Robbie


+1. Silly to buy now and go through the pain upgrading which a must do. Ben @ GTC gives super service.


----------

